

Ginzametrics Launches Big Update To Enterprise SEO Platform with Social Signals - rgrieselhuber
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/12/ginzametrics-launches-big-update-to-its-enterprise-seo-platform-to-include-social-signals/

======
languagehacker
I don't get how this blurb is still on the front page after 8 hours, let alone
how it has 26 points without any interesting comments. (Probably because it's
not an interesting article; enterprise SEO dashboards are neither
technologically interesting nor novel to the industry.) This whole thing looks
to me like SEO people gaming the system (surprise, surprise).

I don't see what anyone forcing this to the front page would be trying to
accomplish, though. Recruiting? Self-promotion? This is the problem with
search-engine marketers, Reddit scammers, and the like. Just because a link
makes it to the front page of an aggregator site doesn't mean that its content
is interesting or engaging enough to captivate people and get them to respond
to calls to action. Back in my (short) SEO days, we stressed that content was
king, and if you didn't have good content to share, then there was nothing we
could do to help you (except buy links from shady web directories).

~~~
rgrieselhuber
We didn't game anything. We're a small startup trying to disrupt much larger
competitors and there are actually some very hard technical problems we are
solving. I agree that what we do isn't as sexy as many other things out there
but we are trying to solve a big problem that a lot of people have.

~~~
languagehacker
Nice, "disrupt" and "sexy". Are you also in the "glocal" space?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Not sure how I'm supposed to respond. Have a nice day.

